# Int Op: Posting Locations?



## 30 for 30 (8 Sep 2005)

If a CF member becomes a reg force Int Op after the initial four or so years in, what are the initial posting location possibilities within Canada? Or can an Int Op be posted pretty much anywhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Acorn (8 Sep 2005)

For new Reg Force Int Op cpls:
Land Forces: Area HQs, Brigade HQs (Edmonton, Toronto, Petawawa, Montreal, Valcartier, Halifax)
Air Force: 1 Air Div, the Wing HQs, squadrons (Comox, Esquimalt, Cold Lake, Edmonton, Winnipeg, North Bay, Trenton, Petawawa, Valcartier, Bagotville, Gagetown, Greenwood)
Navy: Esquimalt and Halifax
National: Ottawa - various jobs
International: There used to be one position at the Liaison Office in Washington DC, but I don't know if that one still exists.

This list is from memory, and shouldn't be considered gospel. Basically, pretty much anywhere that ther is a major collection of operational units, as well as the National Capital, there will be int Op jobs.

Acorn


----------



## 30 for 30 (9 Sep 2005)

Thanks Acorn. It sounds then as if a Navy transfer to Int Op (cpl) will remain at a Navy base and just rebadge but keep Navy DEU, is that correct? I always thought reg force Int Ops were Army only, but I guess that has changed (?).


----------



## chaos75 (9 Sep 2005)

In the past Int were trained generally over all elements and therefore could work on any base no matter the element.  The branch has now moved or is moving to element specific training, that is army - army, sea - sea etc...  Most likely you would stay sea, as that is where your background knowledge is. That being said if you are a very strong candidate overall, you may be offered a change of element.  Good luck with your OT.


----------



## Acorn (9 Sep 2005)

As each group of new OTs comes up for training the Branch assesses the requirement for Int ops in each element. The usual result is that Army guys are asked to change uniforms. There is no guarantee that a sailor (for example) will remain in his DEU, as there may be no requirement for new Navy pers for a given course (not sure if this has happened up to this point though).

The Int Branch has never been Army only (since unification and the creation of the trade), though until recently there were few, or no, Reserve Air or Navy Int ops.

Acorn


----------

